# um...accidental...help..please



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

so if you read my older thread "1male and 3 females'...well i put the male out...and this morning i saw a bunch of little fishies swimming...i put the divider in and caught as many as i could...ive never had betta babies...can anyone help me?? please...
oh yeah i found a bouble nest behind the filter...very well hid...


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

omg put them with your 10G boy! 

Male bettas usually are good fathers.

Try to get a live plant and feed them live stuff I think.

Never bred bettas as well but that's what I read from the other threads...!!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

coolio thanks


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

So who is in the tank right now? Is it just the fry or are there females in the tank? If there are females the fry will just be food to them. As for the live plants, that takes a week or more to create tiny living food called Infusoria, which right now isn't an option for you. I'd go get Frozen Baby Brine Shrimp at a nearby Petco or Petsmart and try feeding them that. Some won't eat it though, they really do need live food. 

But if you can't properly care for the fry to adulthood, give them a growout tank or make sure they have good homes eventually, I'd just cull them to the adults.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

They may not survive, but I hope it turns out okay for you!
Research about raising the betta fry and keep the fry with the male, not the females.
Egg yolk can be used for food, but i'm not sure if it's what they will eat right now...


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

You can get them brine shrimp from Petsmart for now, but you need to order some online for the long term. You will only be able to get a few days worth of brine shrimp from petsmart...

Remove the females from the tank, remove the male if he is eating any of them. Do LOTS of water changes.

Good luck~


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It would take awhile to get a brine shrimp hatchery going or a MW culture going. If you have no way to feed them, I'd cull them, like Panthera said.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

If the weather there is good, just place them in a heavily planted basin outdoors. They can survive by themselves in such set up.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

i put them in the tank with the male...hes swimming around them and making sure no one leaves his side...i havent seen him eat one...so thats a good sign... i counted 36...there are 2 in the female tank...i cant catch them...


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

If you don't take the females out, the male is going to kill them. 

If you get the brine shrimp and hatchery early tomorrow, you'll have shrimp by the next morning.... If you aren't going to cull them, you need to get them food and get the females out of there.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

erm you cant just put them with any male  i may have misunderstood this but i thougt i read that u were just going to put them in with a male they need to stay in the nest till free swimming confidently. if u cannot feed them or are not prepared or able to tend them just toss em in with the females, then dont feed the females for a few days after they feast


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

no no....i have them with the daddy in a separate 10gal...no females. they are eating on the flakes i put in for the daddy


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

..they're....eating FLAKES!? O__o;


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

If they are willing to eat flakes then you need to go to the store and pick up some fry starter powder... They are far too small to actually eat flakes.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

okay coolio thank you guys


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I gotta ask, do we have any updates on them? >_>!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

You need live food for them, if you go on aquabid, a seller called BasementBettas sells cultures that will arrive practically ready to feed. Microworms, walter worms, banana worms, etc are good.

Keep up on water changes, you should have that 10 gallon full and once they are free swimming, you'll want to start doing large (75-90%) water changes a day.


----------

